# >>>>Thirdhand Kentucky Multi-Hook<<<<



## Honolua (Jan 4, 2017)

Thirdhand Archery products have literally changed the way that I hunt. They are simple, easy to use and very inexpensive.

 I can remember going on the Thirdhand website and thinking, "What the heck do I need this stuff for?" I kept hearing people rave about the products and eventually bought the, "Kentucky Bow Hunter's Package". I was completely blown away at how much easier my life became and how much more effective I became as a hunter. 

 I don't wanna waste your time reviewing  the same products agin but I do want to say this very clearly: IF YOU ARE USING A CLIMBER WITHOUT THIRDHAND ARCHERY'S STABILIZER STRAPS YOU ARE RISKING YOUR LIFE UNNECCESSARILY. These stabilizer straps Will Save Your Life! Thirdhand sells them for $20 or 2 for $35 and can be found here: http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=13 

 Honestly though it aint just the straps that are amazing, it is everything I have ordered. I have a grossly over stuffed pack that I take with me every time I hunt and have taken to securing it to the side of my stand with the extra strap that comes with your Summit Stand. The problem with this is that I inevitably bump into it and knock the buckles into something metal.

 I religiously use the Thirdhand Accessory Strap both as a necklace to carry my bow and around the tree to hang all my stuff. When I saw that he made a Kentucky Multi Hook I knew that this would solve my pack hanging needs. 

 I simply slide the Kentucky Multi Hook over the Accessory Strap and clip it to the tree. The Multi Hook is very heavy gauge material and ridiculously strong. This is  Heavy Duty tool and hanging my 20+ pound pack is no problem at all.

 Where the Multi Hook really shines though is though is when you are hanging a lock-on stand. Hanging Lock-On's is very dangerous work. You can take a lot of the danger out of the equation by utilizing the Thirdhand Kentucky Multi-Hook. Simply clip the Accessory Belt with the Multi-Hook around the tree hang the lock-on from the Multi-Hook and (Pun Intended) it becomes a ThirdHand!

 I ordered the ThirdHand, Kentucky Bow Rope at the same time because I knew I would be gun hunting soon and lost my old bow rope. The Kentucky Bow Rope is great. It is 30 feet long and has a clip-hook on one end that you can secure to your stand rail or belt clip. On the other end is a knotted loop on the other end. There is a 5" rubber, "sheath",  that slides between the two ends. This sheath is actually a really simple but very innovative Hand Brake and works perfectly!  No more burned hands when lowering your bow or gun, WOW!

 The name, "Multi-Hook", is perfect because I can attach the Multi-Hook to end of the Kentucky Bow Rope and use it as a grappling hook to pull nuisance branches close enough to cut with a hand saw in order to open up shooting lanes that would otherwise be un-accessible.

 The Kentucky Multi-Hook is only $10 or 3 for $25 and can be found here: http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=28

 The Kentucky Bow Rope is $7 or 2 for $10 and can be found here: http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=2


----------

